# Azonic Steelhead or Dirt Dingo? Complete or Frame Alone?



## TheFlyingDingo (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, Im having a bit of a problem. I've always wanted a steelhead, and I cannot find one locally...so all of the complete ones would have to be shipped to me...the closest so far is in tennessee, and the cheapest is in arizona. 

Now Frame, I have found a cheap 2010 Dirt Dingo (which apparently replaced the steelhead)
for $180 Shipped.

The complete steelheads were 500 and down. I Was going to go multi-speed, and the more expensive is multi speed. Cant shake the price right now, and the kid refuses to ship. 

Anyone think i should just go for the new frame, and build it up, i just won a wheel set on ebay. Or think i should just go complete?

I love the idea of Dirt Dingo...

I mean...Look at my name.


----------

